# Facebook Pages for advertising?



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Just wondering when different ones talk about advertising on Facebook, do they pay to advertise, or just keep adding things to a Page? No charge for this, but how secure is it???
Curious if there is any problems anyone has had just by using a Page for advertising their shirts, etc. 
I have one started, but not for sure of settings a person should watch for??
Would appreciate anyone's opinion or experience of adding to Page???
Thanks, lindaschallenge


----------



## 13apostle (Nov 28, 2012)

From what I understand in order to advertise on facebook so to speak you would need to run an ad campiagn. its fairly cheap to start. this will get your ad in front of people that are interested in what you are selling. For instance baseball shirts. When people sign up on face book they are asked likes and interests. if they click baseball then your ad will show up every so often when they sign on. They click the ad and it goes to your FB page. then there are companies out there that can takes sales for you or set you up to takes sales from FB.

The othr way to us FB for free is have a like button on your actuakl website. have people like it then when you post something on your FB page it will show up in the news feeds.


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for your input. I appreciate it.
Lindaschallenge


----------



## jturner9 (Mar 3, 2013)

Another viral aspect of facebook is that you can set up a fanpage where you can encourage people to LIKE the page to get access to an offer. This is powerful as you can quite quickly build traffic to your offer.


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for your time in giving me your idea of FB Page and advertising.
Linda


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

good info. thanks


----------

